# Gettin myself educated!



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

My "bible" came in the mail!










Just a few pages in so far, but I've flipped through it a couple times already. Holy tons of information! I'm also researching Level 1 classes in the PNW as well (4 or 5 of us are planning on attending). I'm definitely starting to get ready for my first splitboarding season!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'm assuming you're talking about Bruce Tremper's book (EDIT: couldn't see the pic at first!) ... good shit fo sho


the next book to get (also known as a 'bible') is Mountaineering: the Freedom of the Hills

... not based strictly on avalanche stuff, but an invaluable resource for anyone spending much time in the alpine.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

FOTH is an excellent book. Especially if you are going to get into more of the mountaineering side of things. Which being in the PNW, I don't know why you wouldn't.

Another book that I would recommend picking up is the Avalanche Handbook. It's sort of dry, but it is the Freedom of the Hills for avalanche professionals. It covers everything. Worth having on your shelf. 

Bruce Tremper's book is tops. Good choice on reading it. Take a level I after reading it and you'll be very happy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank god it's not a photo of the Transworld Buyers Guide I'd probably scream, Good book though!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I bought that book and read it many times over a 3 month period. Then I did my level 1 AST and I pretty much knew most of what was being discussed where the other guys were struggling to take in the mass of info. I also take it with me when I am at the snow and read it at night etc, just flip to a random page and start reading.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I know you are bit north of me but I am running a splitboarding course that covers all of the basics including avalanche awareness, map and compass skills, survival and weather. It is a 2 day course with the first day being basically an evening indoor course and the second day is a full day field trip splitting on Mt. St Helens or Hood, depending on conditions. This is regularly a $400 course but I will offer this to any forum member for $200. I also work with The Mountain Shop in Portland for any rental gear a person may need at a discount.


2 of us will be coming from CO for this in the next couple years. Between now and then is some learnin' and gear purchasin'. Really stoked that you do this. This year we plan on a couple trips to Silverton to get our feet wet. (maybe Berthoud/Loveland with Linvillegorge too!) That is if it gets cold or snows...

Thx for the liberry list guys.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a great read, enjoy it. I'm starting on my second read through it, and plan on getting into the backcountry for the first time this season too, but down in the eastern sierra. 

Not to hijack, but does anyone have recommendations for Avy Level I classes in the eastern sierra? I've been looking at Sierra Mountain Guides (who also does intro splitboarding classes) in Bishop, but if anyone has a recommendation for the area, I'd like to hear about it.

Snowolf- if you're running that splitboard class in the late spring / early summer, I may have to make a trip up. Sounds like a good learning experience, and a great deal.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Also just read while lying on the beach in Hawaii, Tremper's and Backcountry Skiing: Skills for Ski Touring and Ski Mountaineering By Martin Volken, Scott Schell, Margaret Wheeler.

Also in the hunt for Avy 1 course and other reading material.


----------

